# SIGFRIED AND ROID-RAGE (Anti-Zionist Pop-Punk from Tel-Aviv, Israel) tour in Southern Europe [March]



## sigfriedandroidrage (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi (dopo in Italiano),

My name is David and I play in a punk band called SIGFRIED AND ROID-RAGE, we come from Tel-Aviv, Israel by way of Rome, Italy (kind of), Haifa, and Huntsville, Alabama. We're going on tour in Italy, France and Slovenia this March. We play fast pop-punk kind of like THE GRUMPIES or GIANT BAGS OF WEED and most of our lyrics are political, antifascist and antizionist. Israel is a weird place to live and it's good to leave when you can. If you can help us out with some shows please e-mail me at davidvanhale(at)gmail(dot)com

Here's our tour dates:

Marzo
19- Roma
20- Napoli
21- Latina
22- La Spezia / Liguria
23- Hyeres, France
24- Nice
25- Savona/Torino/Genova
26- Saronno
27- Bergamo/Milano
28- Brescia/Bergamo
29- Vicenza
30- Slovenia
31- Ljubjana, SL

Aprile

1- Bologna/Modena
2- Roma

Ciao mi chiamo David e suono in un gruppo pop-punk antizionista da Tel-Aviv che si chiama SIGFRIED AND ROID RAGE. Vogliamo fare un tour questo marzo in Italia e cerchiamo per qualche date. Si si può aiutarci fammi sapere al davidvanhale(at)gmail(dot)com. Siamo dalla scena punk diy e preferiamo di suonare a posti anarcici ed occupati e con altri gruppi! Se organizi un concerto per noi ti possiamo fare hummus come non hai mai mangiato! Cerchiamo anche per una machina di prendere in prestito a Roma. END THE OCCUPATION!

You can listen to us here| Ecco le nostre canzone

https://soundcloud.com/sigfriedandroidrage/sets/new-demos-2012 


-David


----------

